# NEW VACUUM



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I like the idea of a vacuum on each machine . the long hose sounds like a real bonus!


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

How good is it with your planer and TS?

Jimmy


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

It wouldn't work with my planer and I have a dedicated vacuum for my tablesaw so I can't say there. It's great with the drill press and Ridgid Oscillating Edge/belt Spindle Sander but it's more for cleanup than power tools that produce tons of shavings (planer, jointer). I use it for general shop cleanup and it's wand at the point that sawdust is created with the drill press, sander, drill press, and the router table.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

I just read the customer reviews on this vac on the HD website. The only complaint with it is that there are no adaptors to adapt the odd size 1 7/8" hose to 1 1/4" or 2 1/2" fittings that are used on shop tools. Have you found a way around this or found adaptors that work? Other than the odd hose size it seems to be a good buy for use in the shop. I'm considering this vac so I can mount it out of the way and use the long hose for my 16×20 shop.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't tried to adapt it to tool dust outlets because it's not designed to work pluged into a specific tool, the volume of the tank isn't that big for one thing. I use it with the included wand at the point dust is made on tools that don't usually require a dust "hook-up". Hope that makes sense.


----------

